# Émuler Mac OS 9 sur Mac à processeur M1



## SandwichMan (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais émuler Mac OS 9 sur mon MacBook Pro à processeur M1 mais je n'y arrive pas , j'ai tenté la procédure décrite ici, cependant j'ai un problème avec la commande “qemu-system-ppc” qui, peu importe quels paramètres je lui passe, me retourne systématiquement le message suivant `Could not allocate dynamic translator buffer` :

​Du coup, j'ai cherché d'autres solutions, j'ai téléchargé UTM qui propose de créer des machines à CPU PowerPC entre autres, j'ai essayé un peu toutes les combinaisons (Mac OS 9.1, 9.2.2, système “g3beige”, “mac99”, etc).
​Cependant, le mieux que j'arrive à obtenir, c'est que le CD de Mac OS 9 démarre bien, la souris s'affiche, et ça freeze.

N'hésitez pas à me dire si vous avez des idées pour fixer mon qemu ou pour faire marcher mon UTM avec OS 9, je suis aussi complètement ouvert à d'autres options d'émulation.

Merci d'avance.


----------

